# Stihl 056AV and 056AV Super Saws - Opinion



## Boog

I've seen some of these saws for sale recently and was wondering about them.  Do they really fill a significant spot between the current 460/046 and 660/066 lineup.  Or have they been effectivly replaced by these new saws, such that the 460/046 will out perform it. (i'm assuming the 660/066 will).


----------



## JustWood

Mid 80' tech vs. 2012 tech.
They were the chit back in the day. I'll jack a 460 any day over an 056. Power to weight ratio between them is huge.
If you can get one cheap go for it. I'm sure they still make most parts for them and if they dont there were a ton of them sold and maybe in the corner of an oldtimers garage you can pickup for cheap used parts.


----------



## JOHN BOY

I believe th 056 av was 4.9 hp and 81 cc's and the 056 super was 5.4 hp and 87 cc's Then there was the 056 Magnum , not sure but , i think was 6.4 hp and 104 cc's Anyway these had tons of torque , lets just say they aint boggin down in the wood. If you can find one in good shape there worth it in my opinion. These saws are alot heavier Boog ,but they are also well made.


----------



## DexterDay

Are you serious?  You my friend have CAD something fierce  

If you get it? I wanna run it! And I am.bringing every saw I have when I come (trading power)


----------



## amateur cutter

056= 81cc 056 super =87cc. These are big dogs, heavy & lower RPM, lots of torque, but relatively low chain speed. With 36" plus bar buried, they will out pull, or at least run with an 066 if you're really working them, decent milling saws as well. Not really a fire wood saw though, too heavy & slow. Think 041 AV vs. MS 440. The 056 is similar displacement to my 064. A C


----------



## Boog

DexterDay said:


> Are you serious? You my friend have CAD something fierce
> 
> If you get it? I wanna run it! And I am.bringing every saw I have when I come (trading power)


 
Well, I've seen a couple pretty "cheap", and I checked ebay, there were 900 some odd parts there, looked like everything one would need.  Now I'm not going to spend cash on one, but I still have old ammo left......................


----------



## amateur cutter

Boog Powell said:


> Well, I've seen a couple pretty "cheap", and I checked ebay, there were 900 some odd parts there, looked like everything one would need. Now I'm not going to spend cash on one, but I still have old ammo left......................


 
If you can get your hands on a super or mag, go for it. Like I said above, they're slower & heavier than " modern " saws, but the low pitched growl they make when you work em will make you smile. Welcome to the dysfunctional, but happy CAD family. The only reason to own one of those is quite simply, " I want it" A C


----------



## MasterMech

There are some that'll go apeshit (read: $$) over an old 056 Magnum II.  I've run a 056 AV before and will vouch for it pulling capability.  Cut down some big stumps with it, it's awful hard to slow down.  Compared to a modern 066/MS660, they are loud, heavy, and slow, but there are many that like 'em that way.


----------



## Boog

DexterDay said:


> Are you serious?............... And I am bringing every saw I have when I come (trading power)


 



amateur cutter said:


> If you can get your hands on a super or mag, go for it. ........................ The only reason to own one of those is quite simply, " I want it" A C


 
Hey AC, a magnum huh, as like this one.  Too rich for my budget, this saw is clean enough to be in Dexter's collection!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Old-Antique...981826474?pt=US_Chainsaws&hash=item19d70847aa

 or a better deal yet, more like this one, but again, money involved...........ebay:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stihl-056-M...112317070?pt=US_Chainsaws&hash=item3f1f8da88e

Now a possible old ammo trade baby would be like this local one.  I was thinking a project saw (you can buy stihl orange and white paint ) like this local one, its only a plain jane 056, but...........

http://akroncanton.craigslist.org/bar/3441617641.html


----------



## HittinSteel

MasterMech said:


> There are some that'll go apeshit (read: $$) over an old 056 Magnum II. I've run a 056 AV before and will vouch for it pulling capability. Cut down some big stumps with it, it's awful hard to slow down. Compared to a modern 066/MS660, they are loud, heavy, and slow, but there are many that like 'em that way.


 
I looked to see if they were mag II's......... if so, I would have been a buyer 

The one above on akron/canton craigs is in my town, but I can't tell if it is a mag II and the price is high for the condition.


----------



## MasterMech

Boog Powell said:


> Hey AC, a magnum huh, as like this one. Too rich for my budget, this saw is clean enough to be in Dexter's collection!





HittinSteel said:


> I looked to see if they were mag II's......... if so, I would have been a buyer
> 
> The one above on akron/canton craigs is in my town, but I can't tell if it is a mag II and the price is high for the condition.


 
Both of the ebay saws were Mag II's (second one is iffy).  Blows my mind however that the first one is so clean and they slapped an Oregon bar on it.  Just breaks my heart.


----------



## smokinj

JOHN BOY said:


> I believe th 056 av was 4.9 hp and 81 cc's and the 056 super was 5.4 hp and 87 cc's Then there was the 056 Magnum , not sure but , i think was 6.4 hp and 104 cc's Anyway these had tons of torque , lets just say they aint boggin down in the wood. If you can find one in good shape there worth it in my opinion. These saws are alot heavier Boog ,but they are also well made.


 
They all boggin in big wood kinda funny that even a 120cc+ saw needs a light touch!


----------



## Boog

HittinSteel said:


> I looked to see if they were mag II's......... if so, I would have been a buyer
> 
> The one above on akron/canton craigs is in my town, but I can't tell if it is a mag II and the price is high for the condition.


 
I talked to "Jimmy" this morning about the Akron one.  He's firm at the price for now (high for its condition like MasterMech said) but he is willing to trade for a small handgun or small cal. ground hog rifle, or welder.  Its just a regular 056 though, not a super or magnum.


----------



## amateur cutter

Too much on "JIMMYS" saw imo. I'd hold out for a better deal/cleaner saw. If you're looking for a project saw they can be had for less. A C


----------



## kd460

I have an 056. Paid $200 for it about 3 yrs ago. Like everyone else said. It will pull through anything. I run a 24 inch bar and use it for my big stuff. I also have a 36 inch bar for the really big stuff. Check out which ignition system it has. The bosch ignition is the achilles heel. They fail when hot and are tough to get parts. Most will convert to another type of ignition system, but, more $$ spent to conert (not cheap to convert).

Check arborist site (chainsaw) for more info on the ignition. Nice rebuild thread posted there as well.

Good solid saw, heavy, ain't gonna tote that one all day in the woods, but, nice to have if you need a big dog. Besides ignition, parts are plentiful. I will not be selling mine anytime soon. KD


----------



## JOHN BOY

smokinj said:


> They all boggin in big wood kinda funny that even a 120cc+ saw needs a light touch!


 
I guess it depends on what you call big wood. I just think the older saws had more torque in my opinion.  Never had a problem with them going thru 30 in. plus diameter wood with 36 in bar..


----------



## StihlHead

056 AV mounts tend to go bad, as said above ignitions can be a PITA, and I do not know who sells jugs for them any more. Baileys no longer has P&Cs for them that I can find. They are heavy muthers, over 20 lb.

440 has about the same power as the 056 AV, the 460 about the same power as the later 056 Super, and the 440/460 are lighter and have way better AV. The 660 pretty much will outperform any of them. The 056 has way more torque but lower chain speed, the newer saws have less torque but higher chain speed (HP = torque x revs). With a dual port muffler on the 440/460/660 saws, add about 10% HP over stock HP in these rough comparisons:

056 AV: 5.6 HP (440: 5.4 HP)
056 AV Super: 6.1 HP (460: 6.0 HP)
056 AV Magnum: 6.5 HP (660: 7.0 HP)
056 AV Magnum II: 6.7-6.8 HP {I believe it had a dual port muffler} Way too many of these saws around for only 70 to have been made. Last made in '91 I believe.


----------



## MasterMech

These things are kinda like what the John Deere 4440 is to a lot of farmers.  There are more modern and fuel efficient models available but that's easy to forget when the plow bottoms are in deep and the turbo is singin' opera through the pipes.


----------



## smokinj

JOHN BOY said:


> I guess it depends on what you call big wood. I just think the older saws had more torque in my opinion. Never had a problem with them going thru 30 in. plus diameter wood with 36 in bar..


 

Big wood and a 36 inch bar not going to make it on this one!  (Could only cut from one side) Fence line on the back side. I have never ran a saw yet that I cant stall out at will. But i like higher rpm's with a good touch will over come the old torque monsters.


----------



## Boog

smokinj said:


> Big wood and a 36 inch bar not going to make it on this one!  (Could only cut from one side) Fence line on the back side. I have never ran a saw yet that I cant stall out at will. But i like higher rpm's with a good touch will over come the old torque monsters.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 83317


 
Nice SmokinJ!  Downed several big red oaks that size off my place this spring but was able to get all around them.  The ground really did shake when they landed .......... well, at least it seemed too   !


----------



## amateur cutter

http://centralmich.craigslist.org/bar/3433928978.html
Hey Boog, clicky linky quickly. A C


----------



## Boog

amateur cutter said:


> http://centralmich.craigslist.org/bar/3433928978.html
> Hey Boog, clicky linky quickly. A C


 
Nice. Replied to your PM. Dropped him an email just now!


----------



## DexterDay

Woah.... If your going that far tomorrow. Then you better swing by here.  

Cause I wanna see it


----------



## Boog

DexterDay said:


> Woah.... If your going that far tomorrow. Then you better swing by here.
> 
> Cause I wanna see it


 

I'll swing by and take you with me, we can swing by and check out AC while were up there too!  ****Warning......70's style conversion van road trip, classic rock only!****


----------



## DexterDay

Boog Powell said:


> I'll swing by and take you with me, we can swing by and check out AC while were up there too!  ****Warning......70's style conversion van road trip, classic rock only!****



Although I am younger, I like to Rock  I.was raised on Classic Rock and a little bit (a lot) of Cat Stevens 

I'm down. Road Trip.. Here we come AC


----------



## amateur cutter

Door is always open & I can fire up the grill for some nice steaks anytime fellas. Come on up & bring your toys. A C

Oh yea, BTW classic rock is the preferred music in this joint too.


----------



## MasterMech

I'd join you guys but you'd probably have eaten all the steak by the time I get there.


----------



## Boog

MasterMech said:


> I'd join you guys but you'd probably have eaten all the steak by the time I get there. .
> 
> AC/DC video...............


 
Ahh, Angus Young and his little school boy outfit................. yes, that's classic!


Saw another project gem on the Buffalo CL yesterday .................. 075 saw for $175, was looking to trade for an 031 size running saw, (sitting in my garage) my brother up there was going to run over and grab it for me, but the guy sold it immediately yesterday morning!


----------

